

No one can download Hadoop right now because all mirrors aren't hosting it - verve
http://www.apache.org/dyn/closer.cgi?path=hadoop/common/hadoop-2.5.1/hadoop-2.5.1.tar.gz

======
nperez
It's in the archives -
[https://archive.apache.org/dist/hadoop/core/hadoop-2.5.1/](https://archive.apache.org/dist/hadoop/core/hadoop-2.5.1/)

~~~
nick_no
hmm, but package manager tools like 'brew' are relying on mirrors to download.

